# If you ever get a hot girlfriend



## Salludon (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope you are ready to MOG other guys when you two are out together. You gotta be prepared for many ethnics/niggers and an occasional badboy white guy trying to steal your girl.

They will try to intimidate you in her presence to show that they are the Alpha Males and they might even try to pick fight with you when drunk or high on drugs.

This is nature, you better look like this:







It’s over if you look like this:


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I hope you are ready to MOG other guys when you two are out together. You gotta be prepared for many ethnics/niggers and an occasional badboy white guy trying to steal your girl.
> 
> They will try to intimidate you in her presence to show that they are the Alpha Males and they might even try to pick fight with you when drunk or high on drugs.
> 
> ...


Jfl, first coping that barret doesn't mog now toth. Are you fuckin joking?!


----------



## Salludon (Jul 29, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Jfl, first coping that barret doesn't mog now toth. Are you fuckin joking?!


When did I ever say Barrett doesn’t mog? You have me confused with @Sikkunt23


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Jul 29, 2020)

My gf will be locked inside


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> When did I ever say Barrett doesn’t mog? You have me confused with @Sikkunt23


No I'm talking about the forum in general


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Jul 29, 2020)

Both pictures are jokes


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I hope you are ready to MOG other guys when you two are out together. You gotta be prepared for many ethnics/niggers and an occasional badboy white guy trying to steal your girl.
> 
> They will try to intimidate you in her presence to show that they are the Alpha Males and they might even try to pick fight with you when drunk or high on drugs.
> 
> ...



Yes this is actually true, I remember when I used to go out with this hot spanish girl to different nightclubs in London.

The issue that happened is that ethnics specifically fucking indians would try and steal her off me as they thought "if she is with an indian guy then i must have a chance" literally see 5 ethnics right behind us with their shit eye area looking at her and trying to indicate to dance with them.

Also other dudes asking for her number infront of me and shit and her saying "no".

you got to out mog your competition to the point they know their place. Otherwise like rats they will try and climb over you.


----------



## buflek (Jul 29, 2020)

my gf knows that im crazy and low inhib and would go to jail and wouldnt care 

i once drove to her school because a guy talked to her once and i forbid him before to talk to her and slapped him on his cheek in front of his 2 friends and non of them did shit. he got aggressive and looked like he wanted to fight but he knew he has no chance so he just fucked off


----------



## Salludon (Jul 29, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes this is actually true, I remember when I used to go out with this hot spanish girl to different nightclubs in London.
> 
> The issue that happened is that ethnics specifically fucking indians would try and steal her off me as they thought "if she is with an indian guy then i must have a chance" literally see 5 ethnics right behind us with their shit eye area looking at her and trying to indicate to dance with them.
> 
> ...


Legit
You gotta look DOM so that none of them even try to approach her when you’re with her.
If you are a manlet, framecel, pencil necked, jawcel or have a general cuck phenotype. *ITS OVER, THEY WILL RAPE YOUR GIRL*


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jul 29, 2020)

buflek said:


> _*my gf knows that im crazy and low inhib and would go to jail and wouldnt care*_
> 
> _*i once drove to her school *_because a guy talked to her once and i forbid him before to talk to her and slapped him on his cheek in front of his 2 friends and non of them did shit. he got aggressive and looked like he wanted to fight but he knew he has no chance so he just fucked off


----------



## buflek (Jul 29, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


>


she was like 17 then and i was 20 or 21


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 29, 2020)

buflek said:


> my gf knows that im crazy and low inhib and would go to jail and wouldnt care
> 
> i once drove to her school because a guy talked to her once and i forbid him before to talk to her and slapped him on his cheek in front of his 2 friends and non of them did shit. he got aggressive and looked like he wanted to fight but he knew he has no chance so he just fucked off


That just shows your fucking jealous easily man


----------



## buflek (Jul 29, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> That just shows your fucking jealous easily man


i dont mind that tbh and my gf doesnt use it against me. she knows to not talk to other guys cuz smth will happen (the guy gets slapped or i get problems with police etc)


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Legit
> You gotta look DOM. If you are a manlet, framecel, pencil necked, jawcel or have a general cuck phenotype. *ITS OVER, THEY WILL RAPE YOUR GIRL*


bold of you to assume most people here wouldnt be the ones raping somebodys gf instead, as a last resort just to have sex


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 29, 2020)

Bhai you live in Pakistan

You'll already be married on the first date​


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 29, 2020)

buflek said:


> i dont mind that tbh and my gf doesnt use it against me. she knows to not talk to other guys cuz smth will happen (the guy gets slapped or i get problems with police etc)


You literally went to a dudes school to confront him, because he talked to your girlfriend once lmao.


----------



## Salludon (Jul 29, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> bold of you to assume most people here wouldnt be the ones raping somebodys gf instead, as a last resort just to have sex


Most of the people here aren’t low inhib enough to do it


----------



## buflek (Jul 29, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> You literally went to a dudes school to confront him, because he talked to your girlfriend once lmao.


theres a backstory to it, i had a fight with his 2 friends a week before and found it really disrespectful of him to talk to my gf when i had a fight with his mates (the fight was pretty much because of him) and i told him to not talk to her and he did so...


----------



## Salludon (Jul 29, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Bhai you live in Pakistan
> 
> You'll already be married on the first date​


Pakistan is becoming more and more like West. It isn’t like the old times anymore when it was rare to see couples holding hands. Now they are everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 29, 2020)

buflek said:


> my gf knows that im crazy and low inhib and would go to jail and wouldnt care
> 
> i once drove to her school because a guy talked to her once and i forbid him before to talk to her and slapped him on his cheek in front of his 2 friends and non of them did shit. he got aggressive and looked like he wanted to fight but he knew he has no chance so he just fucked off


----------



## buflek (Jul 29, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> View attachment 552088


over for you if you dont act psycho and aggressive in front of your gf. she will do whatever the fuck she wants, keep believing in the good of people u will only be disappointed


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Pakistan is becoming more and more like West. It isn’t like the old times anymore when it was rare to see couples holding hands. Now they are everywhere.


I was joking brother

No one in your city mogs you anyways 

Go out and hav efun​


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 29, 2020)

buflek said:


> over for you if you dont act psycho and aggressive in front of your gf. she will do whatever the fuck she wants, keep believing in the good of people u will only be disappointed


Slayer

im tall + big + tattoos and masc face so i never have anyone mess with me. Most guys look scared af when they see me. but i try to act nice IRL. Its not worth going to jail for beating up someone.

mogging through physical presence is all it takes in most cases


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Most of the people here aren’t low inhib enough to do it


this tbh


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 29, 2020)

Pajeets are low inhib still get me tooed?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Legit
> You gotta look* DOM* so that none of them even try to approach her when you’re with her.
> If* you are a manlet, *


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 29, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


>


*2020 is the year of Marco*


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 29, 2020)

If they tried I would be like Alexa call salludon


----------



## TITUS (Jul 29, 2020)

Better insolemax, gymmax and mmamax if you are planning to flaunt the hottest around.


----------



## maxlooks (Jul 29, 2020)

But if you have prettyboy pheno foid will defend you despite lack of frame and think the approaching guy as tryhard though. You are automatically become protagonist like in manga if you have pretty boy pheno and the other guy will look like the villain.

Edit: image to illustrate


----------



## Salludon (Jul 29, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> But if you have prettyboy pheno foid will defend you despite lack of frame and think the approaching guy as tryhard though. You are automatically become protagonist like in manga if you have pretty boy pheno and the other guy will look like the villain.


Real life isn’t manga. Do you think she will b able to protect anything from guys like this?









She’ll get raped meanwhile the cuck would stand there and watch.


----------



## maxlooks (Jul 29, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Real life isn’t manga. Do you think she will b able to protect anything from guys like this?
> 
> View attachment 552393
> View attachment 552394
> ...


It's true we still have to aim for big frame, tall, and good face. But if our body genetic limits us to get big, it's still quite safe to have pretty face and keep ur gf. Just don't stray to shady hoods, stick to safe city, etc. We gotta work with what we have.


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 29, 2020)

My wife will wear full black burka my arm will be wrapped around her waist when we walk outside she will stand a few inches behind me 

High t gymmaxxed mma maxed gigachad inshaAllah


----------



## EdwardCullen (Aug 18, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Real life isn’t manga. Do you think she will b able to protect anything from guys like this?
> 
> View attachment 552393
> View attachment 552394
> ...


Bro guys like that dont even exist in pakistan jfl 🤣


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Aug 18, 2020)

Going out with your hot ass gf = going out to rape forest with a rapist mogger to creampie your gf


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Aug 18, 2020)

buflek said:


> she was like 17 then and i was 20 or 21


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Aug 18, 2020)

Very true 
It seems like some women will try their best to make these scenarios happen as well


----------



## Salludon (Aug 18, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Bro guys like that dont even exist in pakistan jfl 🤣


It's even worse in Pakistan. Try to go out with your girl and there will be Pindi boys crawling out of every corner catcalling your girl in front you jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 18, 2020)

Just lol if you don't just carry a gun with you and shoot retards in their legs if they do something


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh yeah thats true. They try to size you up if you look like a pretty boy or a cuck. Doesnt happen to me cuz im jacked which is nice.


----------



## RicER (Aug 19, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Legit
> If you are a manlet, framecel, pencil necked, jawcel or have a general cuck phenotype. *ITS OVER, THEY WILL RAPE YOUR GIRL*


I tick all the boxes fuarkkk. Manlet, framecel, pencil necked, jawcel, and cuck phenotype


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 19, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes this is actually true, I remember when I used to go out with this hot spanish girl to different nightclubs in London.
> 
> The issue that happened is that ethnics specifically fucking indians would try and steal her off me as they thought "if she is with an indian guy then i must have a chance" literally see 5 ethnics right behind us with their shit eye area looking at her and trying to indicate to dance with them.
> 
> ...


And how do you out mog your competition?


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 19, 2020)

RicER said:


> I tick all the boxes fuarkkk. Manlet, framecel, pencil necked, jawcel, and cuck phenotype


What’s a frame cell and cuck phenotype?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 19, 2020)

over i have to get lefort before getting a hot gf and if i get punched my face falls apart


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 21, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> over i have to get lefort before getting a hot gf and if i get punched my face falls apart


Nigga ain't you 190cm or something?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 21, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Nigga ain't you 190cm or something?


in netherlands bro nothing special


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 21, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Yes this is actually true, I remember when I used to go out with this hot spanish girl to different nightclubs in London.


I thought u were incel


----------



## Gaia262 (Aug 21, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> I thought u were incel



No.









I have slept with over 100 Escorts: Ask me anything


From glamour models to drug addicts . For those of you interested in seeing escorts, how can I help?




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 22, 2020)

@Toth's thot thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Slayer
> 
> im tall + big + tattoos and masc face so i never have anyone mess with me. Most guys look scared af when they see me. but i try to act nice IRL. Its not worth going to jail for beating up someone.
> 
> mogging through physical presence is all it takes in most cases


I would sprint and never look back if this thing approached me


----------



## Abominari (Aug 22, 2020)

Actually true. You can make up for mogging in dominance though.
Just never lose a fight or it’s over


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 22, 2020)

You guys are hilarious unless you live in a third world country where you need to fight. after 18 nobody fight. It's all about being good looking. And it's unlikely anyone going to steal your girlfriend only if she is a major slut or you are close friend with a gigachad.


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 22, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know that.
so she was an escort?


----------



## Gaia262 (Aug 22, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> i know that.
> so she was an escort?



No.

Met her at a bar and went clubbing with her thereafter.


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 22, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> No.
> 
> Met her at a bar and went clubbing with her thereafter.


jfl so why do u always say ur ugly?
did u smash?


----------



## Gaia262 (Aug 22, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> jfl so why do u always say ur ugly?
> did u smash?



No , I was the "gay friend". 

Hence why I'm on here with the carrying out the biggest looksmaxxing surgical plan.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 22, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> @Toth's thot thoughts?


@toth77 mogs this shitskin to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 22, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> @toth77 mogs this shitskin to oblivion


----------



## Salludon (Aug 22, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> @toth77 mogs this shitskin to oblivion








You need to reincarnate maxx to be able to mog anything.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 609601
> 
> 
> You need to reincarnate maxx to be able to mog anything.


toth mogs keep coping shitskin


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 609601
> 
> 
> You need to reincarnate maxx to be able to mog anything.


love you salludon bhai no homo though


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 22, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> toth mogs keep coping shitskin


*keep coping cumskin*


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 22, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *keep coping cumskin*


hindu dindu cope


----------



## Salludon (Aug 22, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> toth mogs keep coping shitskin


Keep sucking each others cocks you faggots. There’s not a single straight woman who would choose this narrow skulled cuck with craniofacial facial dystrophy over that badboy ethnic.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 22, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> hindu dindu cope


im muslim


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Keep sucking each others cocks you faggots. There’s not a single straight woman who would choose this narrow skulled cuck with craniofacial facial dystrophy over that badboy ethnic.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> View attachment 609601
> 
> 
> You need to reincarnate maxx to be able to mog anything.


Keep crying for toth shitskin


----------



## Salludon (Aug 22, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Keep crying for toth shitskin


Stop talking about yourself in third person jfl. We all know it’s you.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Keep sucking each others cocks you faggots. There’s not a single straight woman who would choose this narrow skulled cuck with craniofacial facial dystrophy over that badboy ethnic.


it's always fun when you get mad when i make jokes


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Stop talking about yourself in third person jfl. We all know it’s you.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Aug 22, 2020)

*I am more worried about getting attacked by a velociraptor than this happening 

I will never have hot girlfriend so I am in the clear *


----------



## Salludon (Aug 22, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> it's always fun when you get mad when i make jokes


I was joking too. Gotta come back with something funnier don’t I?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 22, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I was joking too. Gotta come back with something funnier don’t I?


jokers.me


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 27, 2020)

Salludon said:


> I hope you are ready to MOG other guys when you two are out together. You gotta be prepared for many ethnics/niggers and an occasional badboy white guy trying to steal your girl.
> 
> They will try to intimidate you in her presence to show that they are the Alpha Males and they might even try to pick fight with you when drunk or high on drugs.
> 
> ...


Imagine me trying to intimidate others being a 5'11 skinny currycel


----------



## bogii (May 17, 2022)

I look like kebab seller, let's go I win


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (May 17, 2022)

Seems like too much work and cortisol inducing moments
I would rather not have hot gf or have a below or average looking one


----------



## Mogpogs (May 17, 2022)

bogii said:


> I look like kebab seller, let's go I win


Mirin ressurection


----------

